# Breeder says they have cat flu?



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm after a bit of advise if possible.

I am due to be getting a exotic short hair kitten from a breeder in the next 4 weeks.

She has been quite bad at sending updates and pictures over saying she is busy with all the kittens which i do understand but also it is a little disapointing at the same time. 

Anyway she has another litter that are 3 weeks older than the one in getting one from and she stopped me going for a visit weekend just gone as she said the older litter has cat flu, i'm not very familiar with the effects of this and i'm now wondering how common this is and should i be worried about the kitten i'm getting?

Any advise would be great


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I believe cat flu is not unusual in kittens although have been lucky enough not to have experienced it to date
How old are the kittens that have it, and are they being kept separately from your litter ? How bad is it?

I would be asking a lot of questions, but the fact that you have said your breeder is poor in giving you updates would make me wary. If she is slow to give updates when selling, how forth coming is help going to be if you experience a problem once you have the kitten home.

I love it when I get requests for updates for reserved kittens, to me it means the person is counting off the days until they get one of my babies. 

How old is this kitten going to be when you collect it?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I can sympathise with her being very busy if she has a couple of litters of kittens and one isn't well. I also know at least one other breeder who is very bad with anything to do with PCs!

What would concern me is where it came from. And if you ring her, does she give you an update on the phone?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

When she says 'cat flu' does she say what exactly? Whereas a pet owner could reasonably be expected to accept such a general diagnosis I'd hope a breeder would have gone a bit further and want to know which virus they were dealing with.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

She has advised she is keeping both litters separate. The kitten will be 12 weeks when I pick him up. 

She lives a 2 hour ddive from me and I have asked to arrange visits and when she finally said yes she cancelled the night before due to this cat flu.

I want to ask all these questions you have all pointed out but she makes me feel like im pestering her saying how busy she is.

She can use the computer but so far in 8 weeks has sent me 2 pictures.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I had a similar issue to you regarding lack of contact with a breeder. In the end I decided not to get my kittens from that breeder. Something didn't feel right, and although her kittens were stunning I worried about after-care, so to speak. I'd like to be able to contact my breeder and hope they would be interested in the growth and life of the kitten, instead of it just being a sale for her.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

clairescats said:


> She has advised she is keeping both litters separate. The kitten will be 12 weeks when I pick him up.
> 
> She lives a 2 hour ddive from me and I have asked to arrange visits and when she finally said yes she cancelled the night before due to this cat flu.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that you haven't even seen the kitten once yet? If so, that's another red flag. I'd look elsewhere


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope I haven't seen them she asked me to wait till they were 5 weeks then from then till now it was trying to arrange a visit then she cancelled the visit I had booked saying as I already have cats I could have taken the cat flu back to them?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Can see her point. Where did her kittens get it from?


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

She hasn't said she just says she is busy looking after them and will contact me soon.

So I feel I can't ask anything until she contacts me.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

clairescats said:


> She hasn't said she just says she is busy looking after them and will contact me soon.
> 
> So I feel I can't ask anything until she contacts me.


Have you paid a deposit ?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Personally I would look else were.. Too many big red flags for me 

It doesn't take five mins to update you every week with a pics 

I update new owner every week with their progress they can come when they like and ring whenever I don't mind at all ..

It's all apart of breeding plus I love showing them how much they have changed 

My currency litter have been sold to people hours away so they have not seen their kittens yet... But I have made sure the contact is there 

I find your situation quite sad


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

wicket said:


> Have you paid a deposit ?


Yes i have paid a deposit paid it straight away when the kittens were a few days old.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Cosmills said:


> Personally I would look else were.. Too many big red flags for me
> 
> It doesn't take five mins to update you every week with a pics
> 
> ...


It's such a shame cos i am so excited about getting him but it all is being over shadowed by the lack of contact making me think something might not be quite right.

I was worried i was being over paranoid having never bought a cat from a breeder before i wasn't sure if this was normal behaviour and i should just except it


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Not normal at all , well not for the breeders I know anyway 

Yes it's a busy time when we have litter and sometime there isn't enough hours in the day 

But if someone has paid a deposit for a kitten it's only right that they are inform and kept upto date with the progress of said kitten 

With regards to the Flu that's up to you , but I woundnt be happy bringing a new kitten into my home especially if a had other cats in my household , which I do 

She was also quick to take your money on a three day old kits.. Unless the ppl have been on my wait list for a long time I don't take any deposit until they have been seen or a few weeks old


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I am no cat expert but I wouldn't want a kitten that had come from a breeder who had cat flu.

She didn't need to tell you she had cat flu but then if more cats and kittens are affected by this then she wouldn't want to show you any pictures.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Personally I would look else were.. Too many big red flags for me
> 
> It doesn't take five mins to update you every week with a pics
> 
> ...


Agree with this - same with people waiting for puppies

I would want prospective owners to be champing at the bit for updates & wanting to know how their little one was doing (even just from a reassurance factor to know they're def going to new homes) so find this breeders attitude a bit 

While I know its a very busy time it doesn't take long to take a few pics every week or so & attach them to an email with a very brief bit of text 

Where did you find the breeder - were they recommended etc?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh dear. How much have you paid? Do you have an address for this person or has all your contact been by email/mobile phone?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> I am no cat expert but I wouldn't want a kitten that had come from a breeder who had cat flu.
> 
> She didn't need to tell you she had cat flu but then if more cats and kittens are affected by this then she wouldn't want to show you any pictures.


Agree with this, if the kittens look so poorly with cat flu you wont get any photo's, the breeder will be getting the kittens back to health and looking great before sending any photo's to you.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

No decent breeder is going to ask nor accept a deposit without the potential owner coming by first. 

Perhaps it's just as well that she's told you the kitten is ill etc., a deposit is still less than the full price plus vet fees.

I know you are really looking forward to your kitten but I would not go on and buy this kitten. Too many red flags


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> What would concern me is where it came from


It's a very valid question. I also can't get past the idea that any half decent breeder would never refer to 'cat flu'. Those kittens have herpesvirus or calici or chlamydia or maybe even bordetella. A breeder would want to know because it will impact the whole household and future plans.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

From my (limited) experience of breeders, it is unusual for them to take a deposit until they have met you and decided you are suitable owner. Also Aelfred had to go the vets three times (sprained paw, biffed in the eye and once for neutering) before I got him and each time I had a lot of communication telling me exactly what was going on. Be careful.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

People vary hugely in how stress affects them, and I imagine that at least one litter of poorly kittens is very stressful.

Personally I would phone her. I'd be apologetic about the fact I phone, but I would be wanting to explain that I was concerned, needed to know how they were and so on.

If I wasn't happy a few days after the call (and maybe a followup call) I'd be saying goodbye to her. I might lose my deposit but better that than getting the wrong kitten.

With my own kittens I wouldn't dream of taking a deposit until I had met the prospective owners, which means the kittens are at least 6 weeks old.

I wonder if she is financially hand-to-mouth and taking early deposits to keep the wheels on the wagon? If one has the wrong vet ill kittens can be very expensive.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Would I be right in thinking that once a kitten has had cat flu they then become a carrier for life?
As you have other cats already I would be extremely wary of bringing in a new kitten that wasn't currently or previously in full health


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Would I be right in thinking that once a kitten has had cat flu they then become a carrier for life?


Herpesvirus yes. Calicivirus no but there may be related problems. Other viruses should be cleared without further problems.

See why I can't get my head round 'cat flu' as an acceptable diagnosis in a situation like this


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Considering the kittens are ill, i think the breeder should offer you your deposit back and give you the chance to look elswhere,as you have other cats, and i dont think its unreasonable for you to ask for it
I would certainly do this in that situation, as i would not expect a person to want to take a kitten from a household with a virus to where other cats are


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

The breeder wont give me my deposit back as she says the litter that my kitten is from does not have the cat flu! I have raised my concerns with her but she is saying they are unfounded and I should not have any concerns. Im more worried now. I think I may have to pull out and face losing my deposit.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The breeder is not being honest about something here, if your kitten is not affected WHY is she not sending pics,i know it must be stressfull if she has ill kittens to look after, but 1 picture once in a while doesnt take that long, 
I am sorry you are in this situation, but you have every right to know what is going on with your kitten,


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What's unfortunate of course is that she has been at least partially honest with you, and possibly completely honest. She could have kept quiet and said nothing.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> so far in 8 weeks has sent me 2 pictures


Is there any real evidence these pictures were of kittens this breeder actually has?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The breeder wont give me my deposit back


Do you have any real contact information for her? Email and mobile phones may be very useful in the modern age but they do allow anonymity. Do you have a landline number or a confirmed address? How did you send the deposit?


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope you are not being duped  

The breeder i'm in contact with won't allow visits until the kittens are 7+ weeks and won't let them go before 13 weeks which I thought was the norm? 

Anyway I would also look elsewhere x


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That's perfectly normal. What is less reassuring is how early a deposit was taken at distance and without a visit and the backpeddling since.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why no pics though, if only the other litter are ill, doesnt add up to me


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I had contact with the breeder last night, didn't answer the phone but texted back to say that the kittens are okay and have not picked up the 'flu' from the other litter. I asked her regarding pictures and a visit she came back to me saying she was going to speak to her vet regarding that date they would be able to leave and that they all look the same so we don't have to visit if we don't want to and that she will email over pictures of their faces so i can choose that way if i want to.....i want to see them!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Something very fishy here, of course you want to see them, have you got an address? its ridiculous ,i would insist on seeing them, and if she wont let you, tell her shes the one breaking the contract, not you and want your money back,or just turn up,


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

clairescats said:


> I had contact with the breeder last night, didn't answer the phone but texted back to say that the kittens are okay and have not picked up the 'flu' from the other litter. I asked her regarding pictures and a visit she came back to me saying she was going to speak to her vet regarding that date they would be able to leave and *that they all look the same so we don't have to visit if we don't want to *and that she will email over pictures of their faces so i can choose that way if i want to.....i want to see them!


I'm not sure if I can put into words why, but the bit in bold angers me. Most breeders might have kittens that all have the same colouring/patterns but I doubt any decent breeder would think they look the same.

With regards to her being busy, I was sort of in support and understanding where she was coming from until you said that you have only had 2 pictures. I'm trying to think back to when I got Harlequin and Tango, and I know I have tons more pictures than just 2 and their breeder isn't hugely IT or camera savvy. She also sent pictures through of another litter and the parents, etc. She was very personable which is why she is still a friend today.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope you have an address Claire,i personally would insist on seeing them, who wants to buy a kitten that costs a lot of money and not choose their own
I wonder what she is saying to other potential owners, 
I also hope you didnt pay a huge deposit, if you stand to lose it
I am so annoyed for you, she should give you your deposit back, 
For all ypu know these kittens might not even exist, and i also wonder what would happen when you are due to collect it,is she going to make excuses again why you cant
Have you got a link you can pm me or someone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 4 kittens that look very similar to each other but there is no way I would reserve a kitten for somebody without them visiting to choose the right temperament for them, kittens can all look the same but its their characters which are all different.

I would insist on a visit to choose your kitten, take photo's yourself.

My honest guess is these kittens are poorly, if that is the case the breeder will need to inform any insurance policies when she gives out free insurance as any illness's picked up from the breeders home will not be covered by the insurance.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with catcoonz. Even if they did all look exactly the same, which I doubt, one of the kittens personality might be a much better match for you than the others in a litter. When I went to choose our old cat when he was a kitten it was a hard choice going by looks but he chose me!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> didn't answer the phone but texted back


Do you have a landline number or an address? Do you have anything which gives you an identity or location? I'm really sorry to be hammering this point but we have the situation of a scammer using another breeder's photos on another thread. The two pictures you were sent are not proof of the existence of kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

clairescats said:


> I had contact with the breeder last night, didn't answer the phone but texted back to say that the kittens are okay and have not picked up the 'flu' from the other litter. I asked her regarding pictures and a visit she came back to me saying she was going to speak to her vet regarding that date they would be able to leave and that they all look the same so we don't have to visit if we don't want to and that she will email over pictures of their faces so i can choose that way if i want to.....i want to see them!


This all sounds so wrong :frown2:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel so sorry for the OP. I had a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

She has now given me her address it does excist as i have checked on street view, fingers crossed its hers. I'm still waiting for more photos and i have asked if i can go and see them this weekend. She hasn't got back to me with a date or when they are ready to leave like she said she would yesterday, by my calculations they are about 8 weeks old now so i'm thinking it should be around end of May when they are about 13 weeks. 

I'm nervous about what will happen next or if i travel to her house if she is even going to be there!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think it's unreasonable for you to let her know of your concerns. Cat flu can be any number of things and if you have other cats you wouldn't deliberately bring a possible herpes carrier into your household. It's the same argument she gave you for not allowing you to visit in a way so she can't object to the question. As she has mentioned her vet why not ask her if she's tested the ill kittens to see which virus they have.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> She has now given me her address it does excist as i have checked on street view


There is a quick check you can do which should at least give you an indication that it is her address. PM me if you want.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

clairescats said:


> She has now given me her address it does excist as i have checked on street view, fingers crossed its hers. I'm still waiting for more photos and i have asked if i can go and see them this weekend. She hasn't got back to me with a date or when they are ready to leave like she said she would yesterday, by my calculations they are about 8 weeks old now so i'm thinking it should be around end of May when they are about 13 weeks.
> 
> I'm nervous about what will happen next or if i travel to her house if she is even going to be there!


It's an address that exists, let's hope it's really her address. You can cross-check her phone number (if it's a landline) is for that general area.

Does she register her kittens? If she does, does she have a prefix?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

192.com is a way to check her address, .i really hope it is her real address, i hope she is going to allow you to see and choose a kitten,


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We got Bonnie as a puppy without doing a first visit but she was the only one left available as she was meant to be going to Ireland and they pulled out. She was quite happily a genuine breeder who within one night sent us loads of pictures of goldens family trees etc and the parents pictures plus puppy. We drove to Scarborough the next day and got her after having a few hours there.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I too have sent potential owners lots of pics which they are very grateful for and pleased that i have kept them up to date with how the kittens are getting on, with eating, using litter trays playing etc, also a couple of videos, 
I cant understand why anyone would not do this for the kittens new owners unless they have something to hide


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> We got Bonnie as a puppy without doing a first visit


Were you committed to taking her because you'd already sent the breeder a considerable sum of money or could you have walked away if you weren't happy?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

havoc said:


> Were you committed to taking her because you'd already sent the breeder a considerable sum of money or could you have walked away if you weren't happy?


Nope, we didn't pay a deposit as it was literally a one day decision on the particular pup. So yes we could have walked away. We'd been looking at the breed for months but found this breeder from contacting the KC and it was lucky for us she had this one puppy left.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This could be simply a busy breeder at a stressful time.I would be concerned about the 'cat flu' iv never had a litter of kittens with the sneezes as such..if that's what she means.

I wouldn't be concerned with the lack of photos tbh,breeding season is a busy time for breeders some breeders may have 2 or 3 queens all birth with in a few weeks of one another sometime that cant be helped.So for an example she had 3 queens all birth closely and say all 3 had 5 kittens each that would be 15 families she is dealing with = 15 updates and so on and so on.Then you have to remember they have a life too ie work or children,their house work,cleaning their cattery..

Then add into that a litter of poorly kittens must be a stressful time.

I send picture updates when I have done new pictures and if I am honest if I am being pestered constantly for pictures I do find it time consuming as it takes me not 5 mins to do pictures more like 20 mins to take pic,uploads pic to lappy,send through email etc,if every buyer was like that you can see how it could be very time consuming.I probably send new pics about every 2 weeks.

Im just saying the lack of piccys doesn't mean she is a bad breeder just more like a busy one.

I would try and get a viewing in the next couple of weeks and decide what you want to do once you have viewed the kittens.

Always trust your gut instinct though if something doesn't feel right chances are it isn't.

I hope everything turns out ok for you let us know what happens.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Im just saying the lack of piccys doesn't mean she is a bad breeder


No it doesn't. Refusing to return a deposit makes her a bad person though.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just because only one litter has the virus at the moment doesn't mean it can't be caught by the other litter, even if they don't show symptoms. They can start showing symptoms in the new home and by then its too late, the other cats could catch it. In this instance I would be asking for the deposit back and looking for a breeder with no illness present.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> No it doesn't. Refusing to return a deposit makes her a bad person though.


Luckily iv never been in hat situation.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

clairescats said:


> She has now given me her address ... I'm nervous about what will happen next or if i travel to her house if she is even going to be there!


Can I ask - for what reason did she give you her address? I guess you simply asked for it in relation to your request about visiting?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> This could be simply a busy breeder at a stressful time.I would be concerned about the 'cat flu' iv never had a litter of kittens with the sneezes as such..if that's what she means.
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned with the lack of photos tbh,breeding season is a busy time for breeders some breeders may have 2 or 3 queens all birth with in a few weeks of one another sometime that cant be helped.So for an example she had 3 queens all birth closely and say all 3 had 5 kittens each that would be 15 families she is dealing with = 15 updates and so on and so on.Then you have to remember they have a life too ie work or children,their house work,cleaning their cattery..
> 
> ...


Yes it is time consuming taking pics and uploading and emailing, but i usually send at least a couple of pics a week, different angles maybe, some people do pester, and i just explain that there is nothing different from the last pic, but will send another pic in a week maybe, but i think in this case the op is entitled to more than 2, time has to be found if you want to keep your buyers happy and feeling they are getting a bit of information as to how the kittens are getting on, and strange to say she will send pics of kittens faces only,if they all look alike, except in exceptional circumstances kitten buyers will want to choose their own kittens
I have 2 brothers going to the same home, and completely different characters, one is outgoing and affectionate, always on my knee or sat next to me, and greets everyone easily,the other much shyer, and a bit timid, so these kittens the op wants to see will be different characters too,
I hope she gets to see them soon, but i think she should have her deposit returned, in the circumstances,and chance to go elsewhere


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Yes it is time consuming taking pics and uploading and emailing, but i usually send at least a couple of pics a week, different angles maybe, some people do pester, and i just explain that there is nothing different from the last pic, but will send another pic in a week maybe, but i think in this case the op is entitled to more than 2, time has to be found if you want to keep your buyers happy and feeling they are getting a bit of information as to how the kittens are getting on, and strange to say she will send pics of kittens faces only,if they all look alike, except in exceptional circumstances kitten buyers will want to choose their own kittens
> I have 2 brothers going to the same home, and completely different characters, one is outgoing and affectionate, always on my knee or sat next to me, and greets everyone easily,the other much shyer, and a bit timid, so these kittens the op wants to see will be different characters too,
> I hope she gets to see them soon, but i think she should have her deposit returned, in the circumstances,and chance to go elsewhere


Yes that is a bit odd isn't it even if all are identical a buyer should still be given the choice to pick.

Tell you what I have found good for the mobile savvy buyer is whatsapp,i can literally take a pic and sent it within a minute this way and I have found myself sending lots more pictures to buyers who have the whatsapp on their phone even short videos.

In this case I don't think the breeder has kept the buyer very happy making the buyer want to go else where.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The thing is, what about the other buyers too, if there are any? who is going to be happy going to collect a kitten and maybe none left to choose from, so have to have what you are given, that's not on is it? 
Cant see anyone being happy with her method, of rehoming kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> The thing is, what about the other buyers too, if there are any? who is going to be happy going to collect a kitten and maybe none left to choose from, so have to have what you are given, that's not on is it?
> Cant see anyone being happy with her method, of rehoming kittens


Your right hun, hopefully once her litter is well she will allow the viewings.

Problem with sending a deposit without viewing what happens if you arnt happy with what you see when you visit what is going to happen then !


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Your right hun, hopefully once her litter is well she will allow the viewings.
> 
> Problem with sending a deposit without viewing what happens if you arnt happy with what you see when you visit what is going to happen then !


I sent a deposit on pictures and phone calls alone for one of my Devon girls as the breeder was several hours drive away and at the time of sending the deposit the kittens were only two weeks away from going home - the breeder made it quite clear that the deposit was to show my intentions were good and that if when I arrived to view / collect the kitten that either one of us was not happy for whatever reason the deposit would be fully refundable. Luckily she liked me


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

clairescats said:


> The breeder wont give me my deposit back as she says the litter that my kitten is from does not have the cat flu! I have raised my concerns with her but she is saying they are unfounded and I should not have any concerns. Im more worried now. I think I may have to pull out and face losing my deposit.


Hang on - you're not allowed to visit in case you take the cat flu back to your established cats, when you would only be seeing your litter not the infected one - and yet there is no risk of her transferring the cat flu from one litter to the other when they are both in her care?

I've never bought a pedigree kitten and never would, my kittens have been moggies from friends and we've never had any trouble. But this woman sounds a lot like a bagful of excuses that don't even stand up. Think of the future, and what other trouble you could have in store with a kitten like this.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

As you can see, no one on this board (more objective)thinks this is a good idea. There are lots of things which are not right with this situation. If the breeder exists, the kitten might be poorly. If the kitten is not poorly now, maybe it will be poorly layer (perhaps the parents are untested.). 

At the end of the day, it's your choice but you can't complain that you weren't warned.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

My apologies if that sounded harsh. I don't mean to sound like that but sometimes it's frustrating watching someone fall into a trap they've been warned about


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> We got Bonnie as a puppy without doing a first visit but she was the only one left available as she was meant to be going to Ireland and they pulled out. She was quite happily a genuine breeder who within one night sent us loads of pictures of goldens family trees etc and the parents pictures plus puppy. We drove to Scarborough the next day and got her after having a few hours there.


Aye us Scarborough folk are nice


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Of course we are


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OP are the kittens registered..sorry if you have already said.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

we love bsh's said:


> OP are the kittens registered..sorry if you have already said.


Yes she says they come fully registered and were priced differently for pet register or active register.

I still haven't heard from her regarding what her vet said about them being ready to go and also any new pictures which she said she would do 3 days ago.

I think i'm going to have to pull out and lose the deposit something just doesn't feel right


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

clairescats said:


> Yes she says they come fully registered and were priced differently for pet register or active register.
> 
> I still haven't heard from her regarding what her vet said about them being ready to go and also any new pictures which she said she would do 3 days ago.
> 
> I think i'm going to have to pull out and lose the deposit something just doesn't feel right


Claire anyone who states priced differently according to active / non active needs to be avoided - good breeders only sell on the active register to other breeders they trust or someone they have built a rapport with and are prepared to mentor - the fact you have just stated that she quoted active and non active to you and a difference in price would lead me to believe although registered she is simply in it for the money. I think you are doing the right thing pulling out, hard as it may be.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Indeed. Also registered doesn't always mean good.meeting the minimum requirements is easy


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a same update.....

The breeder is saying she has taken all new photos but got to find the time to put them on the computer.

She said i might be able to go this weekend if she is home.

I asked what her vet said about when the kittens might be ready to leave and she has so far avoided the question.

I'm hoping that this weekend she is saying she is off work so she will be able to update me with pictures and also the info regarding the leaving date and even better i might be able to go and see them so i can ask her all the questions face to face.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

But I thought you were pulling out? Everyone has strongly advised against taking this kitten.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> She said i might be able to go this weekend if she is home


Where else would a breeder be if there are kittens to look after, especially sick ones?


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

carly87 said:


> But I thought you were pulling out? Everyone has strongly advised against taking this kitten.


One of the members on here gave me some great help and looked into things for me and it turns out that she may just be very disorgainsed in the ways she does things....so seeing as i won't get my deposit back either way i thought if she is willing to let me meet her at least i will get to see the situation and go with my gut feeling as at the moment i have nothing to lose.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

havoc said:


> Where else would a breeder be if there are kittens to look after, especially sick ones?


She said her and her husband are both carers for all the kittens the breeds so if she has to go out he looks after them visa versa....im only quoting what she is saying by the way not defending!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> so seeing as i won't get my deposit back either way


You would if you were prepared to push for it. She has no legal right to keep it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> She said her and her husband are both carers for all the kittens


So there will be someone home and no need to stop you visiting.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

havoc said:


> So there will be someone home and no need to stop you visiting.


That was my last question to her which im waiting on a responce from now.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've just read through this thread and it leaves me feeling cold. There are just too many things that ring alarm bells for me. If you do get to see this breeder and her kittens I just hope you are the type of person who is strong enough to say no when you are faced with a bunch of cute kittens, not many are.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Good luck, I hope we're all wrong and you get a fine strong healthy kitten at the end of all this. Bear in mind the illness will be on your kitten's records so if there's any vet bills they more than likely won't be covered by the insurance. This could be genuine or it could get very expensive before it all comes right.

"Disorganised" sounds to me like prepping you for "I'll sort out your pedigree etc soon" and "I've got his/her vaccination record somewhere round here" and so on. I have never and will never pay good money for a kitten but I've seen the heartache and misery of kittens and puppies that "never seemed quite right" and the nightmare of trying to get refunds.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> Good luck, I hope we're all wrong and you get a fine strong healthy kitten at the end of all this. Bear in mind the illness will be on your kitten's records so if there's any vet bills they more than likely won't be covered by the insurance. This could be genuine or it could get very expensive before it all comes right.
> 
> "Disorganised" sounds to me like prepping you for "I'll sort out your pedigree etc soon" and "I've got his/her vaccination record somewhere round here" and so on. I have never and will never pay good money for a kitten but I've seen the heartache and misery of kittens and puppies that "never seemed quite right" and the nightmare of trying to get refunds.


If that happens (the paperwork isn't ready when they go to collect) I hope the OP is strong enough to walk away without the kitten.

Since these kittens haven't been ill (so far as we know) what is there to put on it's vet record?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> "Disorganised" sounds to me like prepping you for "I'll sort out your pedigree etc soon"


Us breeders can be a slightly dappy lot but you simply can't be disorganised once you've taken somebody's money. I'll hold my hands up to effing and blinding when having to sort round visits if they aren't convenient but that's part of breeding. Once you take money from someone they become a customer and breeders have to go into customer service mode. It's one of the reasons most of us won't take deposits until we've met the potential buyer.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you PM me privately with the breeder's name and prefix, I can give you a second opinion if you'd like it. I know quite a few exotic breeders.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

No way would I purchase from this "breeder". Too much evasion, way way WAY too much evasion. You are risking a lot of heartbreak and expensive vet bills. And your money will just enable her to keep on this way. Walk away, walk away now.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Its fair enough giving someone the benefit of the doubt,but i dont think this breede deserves any more ,she has evated every effort you have made to see the kittens, and you will probably have to wait as long if not forever for any paerwork etc, 
I hope you consider all the advice you have been given and insist on your deposit back ,before you get to visit,[if you ever do] and fall for a kitten that might not be all you expect it to bewhen you get it home,
It is very hard to walk away from cute kittens, but you may be setting yourself up fopr a very expensive time ahead,especially if the kitten has anything at all about illness on its record,even the fact that it may have been in contact with other ill kittens
I just cant understand why she keeps putting you off, now another excuse, she might not be home,if you have people coming to see kittens, you make sure you ARE at home


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I would have expected a breeder to be as keen to meet you as you are to meet the kittens. I wasn't getting a kitten but an adult, and I spent at least a couple of hours on the phone with the breeder over several calls. She was getting a 'feel' for me and whether I was right for her boy, just as much as whether he was right for me. I was very unsure and wouldn't commit until I had met him, she was the one who insisted i bring the carrier just in case as I wanted to meet him then think about it. But of the interested people she had, she was determined that I was the one for him, and I think she may have been right. But even with carrier and money in my pocket, I was ready to walk away. Papers were ready, pack was there with food and litter, contract ready to sign, and I spent an hour with them before deciding to take him straight home. I was really nervous as he didn't go to me at all, but she said that was fine, and I now know it's his character. He doesn't approach anyone but his number one human. Very quickly I became his number one human and all was well. She also made a follow-up visit and brought him a toy, she was nervous that he might not remember her, and she realised how much his character had changed from stud boy to pet. That is a breeder I would buy from again.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ju8st an afterthought, why is she saying the vet will say when the kitten can go if its not ill, and she has kept this litter apart from the ill ones, hmm, doesnt add up still im afraid


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

carly87 said:


> If you PM me privately with the breeder's name and prefix, I can give you a second opinion if you'd like it. I know quite a few exotic breeders.


This is a really good offer  Carly knows how the world of breeding works and will give you sound advice.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> This is a really good offer  Carly knows how the world of breeding works and will give you sound advice.


Carly knows the world of Persian / Exotic breeding which is what is needed.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder if claire has been able to go to see the kitten this weekend, hopefully she will update later


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

Its not good news. I have not had any contact from the breeder since Friday I have been calling but with no luck. Last contact was Friday when she advised she had lots of new pictures she would send......no pictures. Not been able to arrange a viewing or talk to her to ask any of the questions I wanted to


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update. What are you going to do? This really doesn't look very good at all, does it!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like time to bail out to me. I would send her an email expalaining why.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope you can get your deposit back too!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry. Although I had a bad feeling from the start you've no idea how much I hoped I was wrong.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Read this whole thread and it wasn't the deposit or cats being poorly that worried me the most.

But the fact she wouldn't let you seen them, nor was she fussed if you just picked one over pictures and didn't want you to see them.

That's a very bad breeder. She has had no chance in getting to know you as a person and deciding whether her kits are right for you and which one. She has not been able to assess you as the right pet owner, and nor have you had a chance in spending time with each kitten to see which one you like. There is more to kittens and cats than looks. Personality speaks hell of a lot too.

I may be highly paranoid but it really makes me think this has been nothing but a scam and there is no kittens at all. The person makes their money through deposits and somebody else's pictures.

My younger sister nearly fell for this with a husky puppy until I stopped her paying the other half for it. They did it through a payment service with cash generator so there is no trace of who they are.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I really would not get a kitten from this breeder, the fact they asked you for a deposit before meeting the kittens was an instant turn off for me. They are being evasive about viewings and sending pictures, yes of course they are busy but how long does it really take? Pick one day a week and take pictures of all kittens and update owners. That would take an hour tops? 

I hope you get your deposit back but it is worth losing a deposit over getting a potentially sickly cat with no support from the breeder. 

I had a similar experience, in touch with a breeder and asked all these questions but certain things they were a bit evasive about. A few weeks before we were due to visit they asked for a deposit to secure a kitten as they had too many people interested. Almost immediately my instinct was to run in the opposite direction, I asked a few people and had a chat with my husband just to confirm I wasnt being hasty then sent an email back saying that it would be best to cancel the visit as I was not comfortable sending a deposit to someone I hadnt met without seeing the kittens so it would be best to sell the kitten to someone else. 

For me it wasnt about the amount of money, it was the principle. I dont think it is right for a breeder to ask a complete stranger for money without seeing the kittens first unless there are extreme circumstances. 

Please just continue your search and try as hard as you can to get your deposit back. You will find a breeder who you are completely comfortable with and it will be worth it in the end


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Read this whole thread and it wasn't the deposit or cats being poorly that worried me the most.
> 
> But the fact she wouldn't let you seen them, nor was she fussed if you just picked one over pictures and didn't want you to see them.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I didnt have a choice with my kitten, he was the only boy in the litter but neither me nor the breeder would have said a definite yes without me or my husband meeting him.

My previous breeder wasnt really bothered about meeting my husband which I did think a bit odd. For all they knew I could be going behind his back and when the kitten arrived he would make me rehome it or worse!!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep time to pull out im going to try and get my deposit back bur I don't hold out much hope. Its very tempting just to go to the address she has given me to see if it is actually her and try to get my deposit back face to face.

If anyone knows of any exotic short hair breeders that they could put me in touch with or recommend id be grateful.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

clairescats said:


> Yep time to pull out im going to try and get my deposit back bur I don't hold out much hope. Its very tempting just to go to the address she has given me to see if it is actually her and try to get my deposit back face to face.
> 
> If anyone knows of any exotic short hair breeders that they could put me in touch with or recommend id be grateful.


Take a few big burly men with you


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I do prefer them to come and see the kitten before they leave a deposit .. With my last litter both people were from away so traveling 4 hours for a 30 mins visit did seem stupid .. So they asked if they could leave one , I was happy with that if they were and I would send updates and pics every week and I have kept to that .. Phone calls and text every few days .. 

Good luck


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just a thought! how exactly DID you pay the deposit, you would think if shes genuine that she would have given you her address then to send it to, 
I might have got it wring, but i thought she gave you her address recently 
I know what i would do, i would go to the address, with a male and find out what is going on, and ask her for my deposit back,it really does sound like a scam,im afraid


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> With my last litter both people were from away so traveling 4 hours for a 30 mins visit did seem stupid


I thought nothing of travelling that far too view kittens and I fact have done it 5 times over the years


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I paid my deposit by bank transfer. She did give me a address which she said is hers but untill I go I have no way of knowing. A long way to go if its not her address or she isn't home but well worth it in my eyes and my husband will be coming with me.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good for you, i have sometimes had to take a deposit from someone who lives a very long way away from me, but always by cheque to my address and always sent a receipt by email and post,


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very disappointed that a member of this forum offered help to our OP and suggested that this breeder was just a bit disorganised. Very, very disappointed and more than a little bit cross.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If you paid by bank transfer I would call your bank and ask if the transaction can be reversed. I have no idea if this is possible, but it has to be worth a try.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like you've really been messed around. I would keep pressing for a refund of your deposit. If she thought you were pestering for photos, show her what pestering really is! 
You may have had a lucky escape here, I hope you eventually find your perfect kitten.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I feel so awful for you :-(, I hope you get a refund x


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Bank transfer is good. It means you at least have details of a bank account used by this person. Under normal circumstances it isn't worthwhile going down the court route for things like this because getting judgement doesn't mean getting your money. However, if you have details of a bank account you can go for a third party debt order.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

havoc said:


> Bank transfer is good. It means you at least have details of a bank account used by this person. Under normal circumstances it isn't worthwhile going down the court route for things like this because getting judgement doesn't mean getting your money. However, if you have details of a bank account you can go for a third party debt order.


Very true i may say that is what i will do if i have no luck getting it back from her and hopefully that will be the push she needs to give me my money back. Its not even really about the money now i want to find some way of making her realise she can't do this, you get your heart set on a new kitten and then have to start all over again.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

First thing to do is find out if she has given you her real address as opposed to just an address.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I hope you get your deposit back, then can move on and find your perfect kitten, its sad that you have had this happen, good luck and keep us posted._


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I do prefer them to come and see the kitten before they leave a deposit .. With my last litter both people were from away so traveling 4 hours for a 30 mins visit did seem stupid


I think I need some help, have never managed to do a visit under and hour and half - last year I thought one couple were moving in they stayed so long!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never done a visit under an hour and a half either. In fact, if they seemed keen to be going, I'd feel less comfy about them having a kitten! I had one couple who would visit every few weeks for half a day at a time, but that was Ok as we ended up quite friendly. Nope, I'd rather know that my kittens are going to someone who already loves them enough that they don't want to leave.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't read the entire thread, I just wanted to ask if you have googled her prefix / phone number / name / address? normally something pops up!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> If you paid by bank transfer I would call your bank and ask if the transaction can be reversed. I have no idea if this is possible, but it has to be worth a try.


Just quoting this - DO give your bank a try if the breeder refuses to return your deposit! They can be surprisingly helpful with these kind of things. Inform them that you have very good reason to believe that you were lured into a scam, explain the situation and they will very much be willing to listen.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG i just had to update you all with this news.....

So after no contact from the breeder all weekend she just now texts me saying she has emailed pictures and that if i want to collect a kitten on Saturday i can and she will take off the money for us to do the vaccinations!!!!!! They are only 9 weeks old 

How should i play this now, obviously i'm not having one and want my deposit back but i'm more mad she claims to be a registered breeder and letting them go this early......she also said one went at the weekend so he was only 8 weeks old!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Strange, i wonder if she was the same withthe other buyer, and what does she mean "you can go and collect a kitten now" what if she only has one left by then and you dont have a choice of picking one
I also wonder if the breeder has seen any of the posts on here, and shes letting them go at 9 weeks? 
After paying a lot of money for the kitten and collecting it at 9 weeks old, what if its ill and at 9 weeks might need a lot of vet care
Hmm, i would stick to your guns and still go for the deposit back, not sure if you said they would be ready end of May,or if i imagined it, but if so why is she letting them go early, maybe needs the money,
Avery awkward situation now,have you received the pics yet?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

clairescats said:


> OMG i just had to update you all with this news.....
> 
> So after no contact from the breeder all weekend she just now texts me saying she has emailed pictures and that if i want to collect a kitten on Saturday i can and she will take off the money for us to do the vaccinations!!!!!! They are only 9 weeks old
> 
> How should i play this now, obviously i'm not having one and want my deposit back but i'm more mad she claims to be a registered breeder and letting them go this early......she also said one went at the weekend so he was only 8 weeks old!


Has she managed to tell you what her prefix is? And her address? I'd report her to the GCCF, with or without a prefix. Hopefully you can forward her text as well.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

clairescats said:


> OMG i just had to update you all with this news.....
> 
> So after no contact from the breeder all weekend she just now texts me saying she has emailed pictures and that if i want to collect a kitten on Saturday i can and she will take off the money for us to do the vaccinations!!!!!! They are only 9 weeks old
> 
> How should i play this now, obviously i'm not having one and want my deposit back but i'm more mad she claims to be a registered breeder and letting them go this early......she also said one went at the weekend so he was only 8 weeks old!


Claire insist on a refund - I presume the advert you responded to stated the kittens would be registered and fully vaccinated before they left? If she is a prefixed breeder you must report her to the GCCF as selling unvaccinated kittens is in breach of their guidelines. 
Dont be tempted to take a kitten - she will probably offer to take £50 or so off the price which is the cost of a vaccination course. The cost of keeping the kittens for the extra five weeks will be far more than that for her, and the time from 9 to 13 weeks with mum is priceless.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

She has emailed me pictures saying she has 3 male kittens left and she is keeping the only girl herself for breeding as she is retiring her current queen. 

I have just asked her regarding prefix and registering names to see what she comes back with....

Im sticking to my guns on this one as i believe now more than every that something weird is going on


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Definetly. I'd run from this breeder.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Shocked. 8/9 weeks, deposit without meeting, no updates, no viewing, now money up front for vaccinations ... er, am I mad or are there 2 lots of vaccinations 3 weeks apart? My vet charges the full amount at the first vaccination, so you'd have to travel back to her vet to get the second, or else pay again at your vet's, or is she offering to keep them until 11 weeks now? 

How to play it? Sex and travel. Sorry for being blunt, but that's my vote.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> How to play it? Sex and travel. Sorry for being blunt, but that's my vote.


woohoo sex and travel thats a new one on me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am just appalled by the whole situation here :frown2: It screams so much wrong. Try your hardest to get your money back Claire but walk, better yet, run, from this 'breeder'. They aren't even worthy of the term but are back yard breeders at their worst


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And to think a very respected member on here told Claire that this breeder was basically Ok!

She really does need reporting. Would love to know the prefix if she gives you one.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

clairescats said:


> OMG i just had to update you all with this news.....
> 
> So after no contact from the breeder all weekend she just now texts me saying she has emailed pictures and that if i want to collect a kitten on Saturday i can and she will take off the money for us to do the vaccinations!!!!!! They are only 9 weeks old
> 
> How should i play this now, obviously i'm not having one and want my deposit back but i'm more mad she claims to be a registered breeder and letting them go this early......she also said one went at the weekend so he was only 8 weeks old!


Did you manage to google her name/address/phone number see what comes up?

Did you contact her through a website/advert/breed club?


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

It sounds like typical backyard breeder stuff. They don't care if you're a suitable owner or an absolute cretin animal hoarder, they just want you to go there, hand them money and take the kitten. Save them some cash by giving the kitten away early and some hassle with the vaccination thing. 

Yep, BYB at its finest.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

wicket said:


> <snip>
> If she is a prefixed breeder you must report her to the GCCF as selling unvaccinated kittens is in breach of their guidelines.
> <snip>


The guidelines apply to all GCCF registered kittens, not just those from breeders with prefixes. However I strongly suspect this breeder is nothing to do with the GCCF and is simply using it as an aid to selling.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

clairescats said:


> She has emailed me pictures saying she has 3 male kittens left and she is keeping the only girl herself for breeding as she is retiring her current queen.
> 
> I have just asked her regarding prefix and registering names to see what she comes back with....
> 
> Im sticking to my guns on this one as i believe now more than every that something weird is going on


I wonder who she will mate her kitten with? The kitten's father?

Nothing weird is going on, it's become clear she is not simply a rather disorganised breeder (they exist) nor one who is inept with the internet / PCs (I know plenty of those). She is either a BYB or it's a scam.

I'm sure you won't get a reply on the prefix.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Im really sorry it's not worked out for you, it's such a shame, and hopefully you find the kitten that's right for you!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I think you need to get tough. If you definitely don't want any of her kittens tell her immediately. Tell her that she has messed you around, ignored past attempts at contact and her story just doesn't make sense. Ask for your deposit to be returned and see what she says. If it does turn out that shes genuine and just busy she will have no problem giving you a refund. If not, try the bank!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

You could ring consumer protection, explaining the situation, she has broken her side of the agreement in keeping you up to date with pictures as promised, and the agreement was to take the kitten at 12 weeks, now wants you to take it at 9 weeks, when it wont be convenient to you, also being evasive, etc,not giving you a chance to choose your kitten, and you want your deposit returned
I know CP do give advice on animals and breeding concerns, as i have had to contact them over a broken contract, and got good advice


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

She has refunded my money to me tonight by bank transfer. I think the mention of taking it further worked. Im still going to check with gccf as selling at 8 and 9 weeks is not right. I have all her emails and texts from day one......I don't delete anything so should come in handy.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brillian news, at least you can now go and look for another kitten, i wonder if the breeder reads posts on here, might have made her think, she has refunded it very easily after all,


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

clairescats said:


> She has refunded my money to me tonight by bank transfer. I think the mention of taking it further worked. Im still going to check with gccf as selling at 8 and 9 weeks is not right. I have all her emails and texts from day one......I don't delete anything so should come in handy.


Given the final outcome I think it very unlikely she is anything to do with the GCCF but it's certainly worth letting them know that the person at this address was advertising GCCF registered kittens (send them the URL for the advert) but letting them go early & unvaccinated.

Great news that you got your money back.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

clairescats said:


> OMG i just had to update you all with this news.....
> 
> So after no contact from the breeder all weekend she just now texts me saying she has emailed pictures and that if i want to collect a kitten on Saturday i can and she will take off the money for us to do the vaccinations!!!!!! They are only 9 weeks old
> 
> How should i play this now, obviously i'm not having one and want my deposit back but i'm more mad she claims to be a registered breeder and letting them go this early......she also said one went at the weekend so he was only 8 weeks old!


Is she selling these kittens GCCF registered and does she have a GCCF prefix .. If so report her .. How stupid is this women ..


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Strangely now she has refunded me and i have pulled out she is all about the information 

She has just sent me a long email explaining about registering the kittens and how its done, also as to why she is letting them go so early......i wouldn't be surprised if she has seen some of these posts!


I emailed back and said it was too late and her lack of commuication over the entire time and avoiding questions has put me in the position where i can't trust what she is saying.

Just seems quite good timing to try and back track now :skep:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

clairescats said:


> Strangely now she has refunded me and i have pulled out she is all about the information
> 
> She has just sent me a long email explaining about registering the kittens and how its done, also as to why she is letting them go so early......i wouldn't be surprised if she has seen some of these posts!
> 
> ...


out of interest what was her reason for them going 4-5weeds too early?


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

So her reason is.... 

She has a new puppy that her queen is making its life a misery every time the puppy goes near one of her kittens and the cats are in the kitchen on the tiled floor and she needs this area for the puppy.

That's her reason!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Who on earth would get a new puppy when they have momma cat and her babies to think about! Shocking. That's if it's true...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

clairescats said:


> So her reason is....
> 
> She has a new puppy that her queen is making its life a misery every time the puppy goes near one of her kittens and the cats are in the kitchen on the tiled floor and she needs this area for the puppy.
> 
> That's her reason!


Heavens above, depriving kittens of vital development and socialisation time for the benefit of a puppy that she could have timed better to prioritise her established resident cats. I should think the queens would be quite upset by the arrival of a clumsy playful piddling pup in the middle of their kittens, on top of one of the litters being poorly as well.

I know nothing about breeding but I don't rate her basic understanding of cat psychology and would not be happy parting with good money for a kitten brought up in that environment. Maybe past and future litters from her are fine but I don't think I would touch these with a bargepole.

Anyway, a puppy explains why she's far too busy to communicate with her prospective new kitten homes.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Shocking  i'm glad you got your deposit back though x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

clairescats said:


> So her reason is....
> 
> She has a new puppy that her queen is making its life a misery every time the puppy goes near one of her kittens and the cats are in the kitchen on the tiled floor and she needs this area for the puppy.
> 
> That's her reason!


Not heard that one before!!! Sounds like a top lady... You are in Essex? Have you looked at any breeders here? I see a couple with kittens available, one breeder looks amazing she shows, all health tested and early neuters


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Could you PM me the details of that one if you can please?

I know so shocking was quite lost for words when i read her email to be honest.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

clairescats said:


> So her reason is....
> 
> She has a new puppy that her queen is making its life a misery every time the puppy goes near one of her kittens and the cats are in the kitchen on the tiled floor and she needs this area for the puppy.
> 
> That's her reason!


I wonder what the GCCF would make of that!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Not much. She hasn't broken any rules.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So, the queen is making the pups life a misery when it goes near her kittens?:rolleyes5: its a wonder the cat didnt have the pups eyes out, what does she expect
A few years ago i had one of my cats in my bedroom with her kittens, and was also looking after my daughters border collie, who accidentally went into my room , it was unbelievable, the mother cat went for her, and the other cats appeared from nowhere,poor dog was attacked from all sides
My room door was always kept closed, but mustnt have clicked shut properly


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> Not much. She hasn't broken any rules.


Just thought if the breeder was going to be reported to the GCCF then wondered what they would make of that excuse! 
I believe the GCCF have 'guidelines' which mean b****r all to BYBs I guess


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a bit lost at what she's going to be reported for. I'm disgusted at her behaviour but she hasn't broken any GCCF rules.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been following this thread from day 1, just wanted to say you did the right thing. Now you can move forward and find the right breeder for you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sad for you and the cats this lady owns , i wish you every success and a happy experience in your new search for your furrbaby


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you ill be sure to keep everyone updated


----------

